# ATM Colony Freshwater; will it work?



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm a novice at tropical freshwater fish keeping. I started with a small Betta bowl and then moved it into a small 5 gallon aquarium. For fish; all I have in it at this time is a male and female Black Molly. Mrs Molly is pregnant. Other than these two fish; all I have in it is a heater; an air stone; several artificial plants and a live Amazon sword plant. I'm using an external Marina Slim Filter 10. For the life of me I can't get it to cycle properly. I have added Ammo Lock; tried Ammo Carb activated filter media and have done the required water changes. Ammonia readings are way high; nitrate/nitrite readings are at zero. I can't get the Ammonia readings down. Was at my local pet store today and chatted up one of the sales people in the Fish department. I explained my problem and he suggested that I try the "ATM Colony Freshwater" bacteria. Also; not to do anymore water changes at this time and to not do any feeding for several days. Before I try this; I'm asking this community if anyone has heard of this treatment and will it work as advertised?


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Slaz said:


> I'm a novice at tropical freshwater fish keeping. I started with a small Betta bowl and then moved it into a small 5 gallon aquarium. For fish; all I have in it at this time is a male and female Black Molly. Mrs Molly is pregnant. Other than these two fish; all I have in it is a heater; an air stone; several artificial plants and a live Amazon sword plant. I'm using an external Marina Slim Filter 10. For the life of me I can't get it to cycle properly. I have added Ammo Lock; tried Ammo Carb activated filter media and have done the required water changes. Ammonia readings are way high; nitrate/nitrite readings are at zero. I can't get the Ammonia readings down. Was at my local pet store today and chatted up one of the sales people in the Fish department. I explained my problem and he suggested that I try the "ATM Colony Freshwater" bacteria. Also; not to do anymore water changes at this time and to not do any feeding for several days. Before I try this; I'm asking this community if anyone has heard of this treatment and will it work as advertised?


Just in case people don't know what ATM Colony Freshwater is; this is what it states on the bottle. "Contains all natural, live nitrosomonas and nitrobacter bacteria. These species of aerobic bacteria are proven to utilize ammonia and nitrite as a primary energy source and establish bio-filtration in the freshwater environment."


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Well your problem is two fold. First the tank is not cycled and my guess will tox out unless you do 75% water changes daily. Next, return, rehome, just get rid of the mollys. I'm sure the pet store said they would work fine, and that's right up there with, " If it's on the internet it must be true." Mollys need no less than a 20gal tank as they carry a heavy bio load. They need to eat plant material and more comes out than gets digested. 

Warning: If you put an invertebrate of any sort in this tank you might as well stick it under the front tire of the car before driving home from the pet shop the result will be the same either way. Good thing you asked.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I know a 5 gal tank is small and not much can be done with it; my problem is that I want to go bigger, but can't at this moment as I am in the process of moving to a different city in a different province and I didn't want to set up an aquarium just to take it down when I move.
In regards to the "ATM" freshwater colony treatment; I am trying it at this time and I will let this community know how I fair!


----------



## moghedan (Aug 19, 2013)

10 years ago, the bacteria in a bottle solutions were somewhere between iffy and dangerous. You will still find a lot of sentiment that goes with that from that time. 

Modern technology has improved to the point that they do work, usually.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Best of luck with the move. A 5gal is a fine little tank to start with, just give it some time to settle. You can do a very interesting mix of RCS, Scuds and other stuff in a 5gal and they will thrive lie they have an entire ocean.

Sorry, my first response was supposed to be funny so no hard feelings.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks. Still pouring the ATM to the tank. Two days now; still no change. They do recommend a PH around 8; mine presently is at 6.4. I'm trying to get it up; but that is a slow process!


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

You have a low ph and measure ammonia. 

Before you do anything you should have checked to see if the ammonia is locked. That is safer but still test positive with most ammonia tests.

the danger is that ammonia locks will convert ammonia to the locked form but you still test ammonia. So you and more, and more. all the while the ammonia lock is also locking up the oxygen in the tank and the fish can actually suffocate which has the same symptoms are ammonia.

So test for total ammonia with a kit like the seachem multitest ammonia kit. I think the ammonia dots also just respond to the free ammonia. And if the ammonia is locked then stop adding the chemicals most especially the ammonia locks.

my .02


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

I had been using Ammo Lock; up until I tried this"ATM" freshwater colony treatment. I knew that I would get false readings; but my readings are way out of whack; like in the 4 and 5 ppm range. I didn't think high readings like that would be false!


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Slaz said:


> I had been using Ammo Lock; up until I tried this"ATM" freshwater colony treatment. I knew that I would get false readings; but my readings are way out of whack; like in the 4 and 5 ppm range. I didn't think high readings like that would be false!


the readings are not false but might reflect the locked ammonia which would mean no more ammo lock is needed. You don't know until you test for locked/free ammonia.

FWIW fast growing plants like anacharis will bring down the ammonia readings very quickly.


my .02


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

The only plants I have now is one larger Amazon Sword and several Green Hedge. I will go out and purchase some Anacharis. That is the plant I used/had ten years ago; and I was real happy with it. Just tested my water; Ammonia is still way up there; but my Ph is now at 7. Trying to get it close to 8!


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Slaz said:


> The only plants I have now is one larger Amazon Sword and several Green Hedge. I will go out and purchase some Anacharis. That is the plant I used/had ten years ago; and I was real happy with it. Just tested my water; Ammonia is still way up there; but my Ph is now at 7. Trying to get it close to 8!


 you get the anacharis or other fast growing plants in there and consuming the ammonia, the pH will increase as co2 is being used by the plants.


----------

